# Buying an 18 year old Horse-Crazy?



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Many of the horses at the barn I will be boarding at are 19-25 and still going strong. I am looking for a horse to learn on and compete in lower level Dressage, and I am just starting riding again and need to build my confidence. I have found an 18 (just turned 18 in May) OTTB that does well in Dressage and is of a great temperament. The particular horse I am looking at is currently still jumping-something I have no desire whatsoever to do. There is also an 8 year old OTTB that is schooled in Dressage and of mild temperament. I am going to look at both of these guys this weekend. Both are prices at $2500 highly negotiable to a good home. Ideas?


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

No; buying an 18-year-old is anything but crazy. Horses can work into their mid 20s. I use to ride a racking horse who was 20-something and she smoked my five-year-old in all respects. I once rode a 16-year-old show horse who won the ribbon every time. I compete with horses who are older and am frequently beaten by them. 


I would get a PPE on both of them, to make sure neither has any problems, age associated or not.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

we only buy horses to ride right away if they're over 15!! 18 is nothing, my cousin shows (and wins) on a 24 yr old!! hes just getting started at 18!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

In the end, I think it will come down to which horse you are most comfortable with and which is better suited to accomplish your goals.

However, don't count out the 18 year old one. usually, older means more experienced. He has more been there, done that experience, and has more training than the younger one. Older horses are great for first time horse owners simply because they know what to do (in most cases, there is the occasional crazy older horse out there)


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone-it reinforces what I was kind of thinking and makes me feel better about leaving him in the running. I would certainly go the PPE route, and the owner of the 18 year old has XRays and is willing to let any vet view them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Both sound like a fair price/investment. I would lean more towards the 8 year old because of the age but since you do not really plan to jump. The 18 year old, as long as it is in good health, is a good option. Especially if you are looking for a confidence builder. I have a 27 year old QH that can run circles around my youngsters.

You many end up buying a more expensive feed and having teeth floats more often. You may consider a joint supplement and heavier blankets in the winter but the older ones can really be a joy.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

A knack for horses said:


> In the end, I think it will come down to which horse you are most comfortable with and which is better suited to accomplish your goals.
> 
> However, don't count out the 18 year old one. usually, older means more experienced. He has more been there, done that experience, and has more training than the younger one. Older horses are great for first time horse owners simply because they know what to do (in most cases, there is the occasional crazy older horse out there)


I agree with this. My newest mare is 17 and still trucking along. Especially since you're wanting to gain confidence, I would say the older one might be the better choice. However, buy whichever one feels more compatible with you. 8 isn't exactly young and green, either.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. Our team penning lead mare (17 yrs) hasn't lost a step over 10 years ago, shows no signs of slowing down, and you can't beat her experience.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I wouldn't hesitate to check out an 18 year old. I have 3 "seniors". I don't like to call them old because they are all still sound & in great health, ridden on a regular basis. They are 29, 23, & 22.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

My favourite horse owned by the summer camp I work at turned 18 this year and I would have snapped her up immediately had she been one of the horses we sold last year. She's very been there, done that and is a camper horse, but she won't hesitate to tear through a field if you ask. One of the horses that was sold from camp was bought by a fellow wrangler. He's a 26 year old Quarab. The vet said last year he's got many more years left in him. If you could ask him, he'd probably tell you he's 20 years younger. 

I agree with A Knack though: Go with whichever you feel more comfortable with. I'm comfortable with the 18 year old mare at camp and comfortable with my 8 year old mare, but I don't feel comfortable riding the 26 year old Quarab because he's very hot and will go from a standstill to full speed if you aren't constantly paying attention.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd look at both to see which one you like the best. I rode 20 yo horse for my dressage lessons during winter (when I can't trailer my own horses), and oh, boy, she went. You'd NEVER tell she's 20! Just keep going and going and going (in fact very few people ride her because of that - quite an attitude and personality). So if your heart will fall to 18 yo don't pass because of the age!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Our BO still has his first gelding, who is now 32, on his dude string. The trainer even uses him for lessons with younger kids. He's rock-solid and dead broke, but he still has get-up-and-go when asked. In fact, you wouldn't be able to pick him out of the dude string.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

If the 18 year old had good conformation, he's likely to keep going for a good long time.

If the 8 year old has iffy conformation, he might not make it to 18 sound. 

Or vice versa.

I have an 18 year old grade QH mare who is my lifer, but pretty much is topped out at 2nd Level dressage because of the way she is built.

I have a friend who has an 18 year old Percheron/TB with awesome confo (also is about 3/4ths blind) and yesterday after they did a flying change he sprang up into the air and galloped off! He was having a grand old time. I mean she still lunges him in the wintertime when it's brisk so he can galavant and get some bucks out before she gets on. Because of the way he's put together, he can do flying changes, half pass, etc. with ease. And he (like my mare), is not on anything other than grass and hay.

Just some examples for you!  I hope you find the right horse.


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

my mom's horse was started at 20, did barrel racing and is now learning english at 27... so no, 18 is not old. but it depends on the horse =)


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I just bought a 19 year old today. I did do a vet exam, and didnt expect him to pass the flexion tests with flying colors. What sold me was he knew his job,and knew it well. His temperament couldnt be beat, and he is quiet qiet quiet. Look at both and see which suits you best.


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

We bought Big Al just one month ago. We were told he was 12 years old. turns out he is in the high teens per our vet.

Well, I am glad we took their word on his being 12. We may have passed on the best horse in the world due to his age.

He is a been there, done that horse. Al will not surprise you, he is what he is. A solid rock. By 17 a horse is pretty much what he is going to be. We wanted a nice, calm, gentle guy with get up and go when we want it. He was used as a security horse last year at the county fair. One of the biggest fairs in the country. Parking lot patrol till 2am included.

I thank God every day for leading us to this wonderful boy. When we go out for trail rides, I know we will both come back to the barn together. We flushed out a wild turkey last evening....Al didn't care. Deer are numerous where we ride. Al does not care. And therefore, I don't anticipate being thrown by a startled horse.

I would never turn down a horse for being older. In fact, if we ever have another horse, age will be a factor. At least 15.

I hope you give the older guy due consideration....confidence is everything.


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

OK-about the 18 year old, it appears that he recently had some issues. The owner had taken him to her regular Vet, and then she furthered it by taking him to a specialist and surgeon. They did xrays and ultrasounds. He apparently has a bone fragment that the surgeon said he would not even bother taking out. He also has osteoarthritis. With that diagnosis they injected him and then put him on rest for 6 month-ish. He has been cleared since March to full activity and they have resumed jumping him, something I do not intend to do. As for the other horse, he appears to have pretty nasty hooves, with large shoes and pads on the front. AND THEN, I find a 12 year old, video looks great, personality is stellar, he is trained in Dressage and showing and getting nice scores, my trainer likes him, but when I call he also has a ton of baggage, an old suspensory injury, and gets sore when jumping. Thoughts? I think this search could take months, which is fine as I keep lessoning.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I personally would pass, it took me almost 8 months to find my new boy, I went to look at 4 or 5 others too. I would keep looking, you'll find a new horse eventually! and better to wait and find one who is sound!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

In that case the 18 year old is way overpriced to me, and I would probably walk on all of those so far.

Horse shopping can be a nightmare, but then so can dating, both times you are trying to find a perfect partner, and in both cases you have to kiss a lot of frogs before you find your prince:lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The 18 year old would be good if he were priced around 800-1000 with his medical issues. I would steer clear of a suspensory injury, although... you don't plan to jump...

Keep looking is my suggestion.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

-nod- Keep looking, the right one will turn up eventually!


----------



## Julirs (May 18, 2011)

Looking is fun-I know he perfect horse is out there!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Isn't 18 the new 6?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

With his medical issues, I would keep looking. But I would like to give you applause for looking at older horses, they have so much to teach and are wonderful first horses. 

I personally hate reading here that new owners have bought a young horse so they can learn together - so who is the teacher?


----------

